# chuck stuck on lathe



## fshenkin94 (Oct 28, 2010)

Any suggestions on how to loosen up a chuck that seems to be frozen on the lathe.  I have been trying to loosen it up for a couple of days but no luck so far.


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 28, 2010)

have you no way of locking your spindle? one of those rubber strap grips sometimes work or a oil filter removal tool- once you do get it of do yourself a favour and turn a nylon washer to go between the chuck and nose of the lathe to stop it happening again
also sometimes a sharp whack with a wooden mallet will break the bond-


----------



## Padre (Oct 28, 2010)

I second the rubber wrench.  You can pick 2 of them up at Sears for $12.99.  They also work on bottle stoppers that are stuck on the mandrel as well as a host of other turning items that may get 'stuck.'


----------



## MatthewZS (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds like percussive maintenance is in order!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 28, 2010)

Even if you just make a wood washer to go between the headstock and the chuck, it will stop this problem.  I feel your pain..I remember being there back when I had my first lathe and chuck.  Maybe the chuck manufacturers should have a warning in their instructions for new people or maybe even include a little nylon washer that only is worth a few pennies..I think that would be nice.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 28, 2010)

You can get them apart with a set of Tommy bars,  pretty easy,  or something that you can dub as Tommy bars.  My lathe came with a washer for the head stock when using a chuck.  I seldom use it though. I screw the chuck on like you screw on a cap.  You should not spin it on and slap it tight,  you run the risk of creating a burr,  which won`t help your situation.  Carl


----------



## bitshird (Oct 28, 2010)

A question, what make lathe, and what make and type of chuck?


----------



## sdemars (Oct 28, 2010)

Suggestion . . . 

I used to have to run a brake lathe years ago at an auto parts house. Whenever a drum got stuck we used an impact wrench.

You could take a 2" shallow impact socket & wrap it in many layers of duct tape. Tighten the chuck around it, set the direction and hit the trigger. 

Use plastic washers in the future . . .

Just a thought . . .
Steve


----------



## fshenkin94 (Oct 29, 2010)

Finally got it off.  Applied a little heat from a blow torch and it loosened up.  Will be taking all of your advise and getting a little plastic washer to use from now on.

Thanks


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 29, 2010)

MatthewZS said:


> Sounds like percussive maintenance is in order!


 
Just how "percussive" ? A bigger hammer or an M80:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## THarvey (Oct 29, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> MatthewZS said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like percussive maintenance is in order!
> ...




Which ever is handy. 


After you finally get your chuck free, make a plastic spacer before the next time you use it.  I cut mine from a plastic lid for a 5 gal bucket.  Used a hole saw to cut the outer diameter, then the inside.  Spun it on my lathe and cleaned the edge up with a sharp skew.  (Or you can buy the nylon washers from Woodcraft or Rockler for $3.00 apiece.)


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 30, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> MatthewZS said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like percussive maintenance is in order!
> ...


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 30, 2010)

If i recall correctly, Monty here sells those nylon washers.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Oct 30, 2010)

A bit of wax on the threads every once in a while helps too.


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Nov 3, 2010)

You need a nylon washer between the chuck and head stock.
                                                       John


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 3, 2010)

Did the chuck ever become unstuck?  If so, how'd you end up getting it off?  I loved the idea of chucking an impact socket and using the impact gun to remove the chuck...that makes real good sense to me, especially from a damage perspective.  I hate to see anything like vise grips come into play.


----------



## ssajn (Nov 3, 2010)

Just put a piece of plain brown paper bag between the chuck and headstock to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## smitty (Nov 3, 2010)

I make all my washers out of butter tub lids. Can be cut with scissors.


----------

